# Did my plant burn?



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm using:
-FFOF
-Distilled water
-Grow Big
-PH, i don't know my ph
-1 gal pot
-2 CFL 42 watt
-Temp 85-89

Friday, i sprayed the leaves with water, today i notice that something odd happen. One plant had light green spots on it. It doesn't look like nutes def. becaue the bottom leaves are green. The spots were on the large leaves and when i touch it, it felt crispy and if i press any harder it would rip and break off. 
My plants are only 1 month old and i started using FFOF abut 2 weeks ago. I started using Grow Big yesterday when I notice problem with the leaves. The Grow Big so far only helped my plant get really bushy.

Question: Did i burn my leaves because i left it to try under the light? or is it some other nutes problem?

Another Question: I know i need to get the temp down, but can heat stunt the plant growth?

note: the leaves are crispy and light green spots.


----------



## username812 (Apr 3, 2006)

hey chicken,
im no expert but i would say its because you sprayed the leaves, the water droplets magnify the light and it burns your leaves.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, Username is completely correct the water droplets magnify the light and cause sun-burn.

Yes, excess heat can stunt growth and even harm the plant.
Mid 70's is perfect temp. but my flower area hits 85F mid-day when lights are on. I wish it was lower but too difficult. but I am not worried at that temp. 
If the top leaves are yellowing and crispy that can be either nute burn or your too close to the florous. Yes, there is nut burn that can affect the top of the plant first and work its way down. 

Can you get pics up, that would be extremely helpful. Also find a way to check that PH, that would be the first thing I check.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 3, 2006)

I know this don't answer ur q's but I have almost the same set up and was wondering what week u started grow big and how much?


----------



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

I started Grow Big on saturday after i notice the coloring on the leaves. i went to local store and bought 1 gallon distilled water. I went to hydro store to buy grow big. I got my 1 gallon distilled water and used 1 tsp of Grow Big. The direction said 1 gal = 1 tsp. I use 200 ml for each plant. 

Question: Can I repair the damage my folair feeding it? if so, i have to do it with the lights off right and let the fan dry it? 

Question: Is there any way to repair it?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Nope, not from my experience, but it will still grow fine. I have it happen when I get an insect problem and have to spray bug killer on it. It still grew and budded fine. just refrain from foliar feeding unless it is during the dark period.

It is better to feed the plant at the roots during its normal watering time. the foliar feeding is really only to be used to correct a deficency.


----------



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

ahhh thanks for the info mutt. I was about to folair feed it. I got too worried for my babies.

Question. Will it recover naturally as the time pass?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Other than ugly leaves, The plant may repair them, may not. but the new growth will be fine. I never really noticed a great deal of problems in its growth cycle either way unless it was sun-burnt really bad.


----------

